

Ask HN: What are some interesting projects you've worked on lately? - martythemaniak

I have a meeting with the bosses shortly to discuss what projects I could work on that I find interesting and challenging.<p>I have a few ideas in mind, but I was hoping I could get more ideas from the crowd here.
======
wheels
Uhm, could you be a little more specific than "projects"? What are you good
at? What's your background?

------
noodle
i'm working on a hardware project. its interesting to me since i've not
touched hardware design or microcontroller programming since i graduated.

------
Hutzpah
In this times you are short on supply for THAT???!!

Android Apps: Massive Multipayer Online Games with Google Maps so the players
actually have to move theire asses out into the real world.

